# what to do when puppy riled up?



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

how often(in general) does a german shepherd puppy need to be exercised? and what is defined as "exercise?"

also, when the puppy is riled up, and biting everything in sight and running around like a crazy dog, what can I do at that point?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How old is your puppy?


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

9 weeks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

OK, for a puppy that age, exercise = play. He's not old enough to really go on walks yet, he's not fully immunized, so you're looking at playing in the house and in your yard. Play with him by dragging a toy on a rope for him to chase and tug, play chase, play by rolling a ball and seeing if he'll chase it (don't expect him to bring it back yet). Lots of short, active play sessions. Now is also a great time to get him enrolled in a puppy class for socialization and basic manners. When my puppy was that age he always came home from puppy class _exhausted._ Now is also the age to start socializing him. Take him to places where he can meet all different kinds of people: to friends' houses, restaurants with outdoor patios, Home Depot, the park, etc. Since he's not fully immunized you want to avoid places where lots of dogs congregate like the dog park or pet store, but get him out and meeting people. That will wear him out also. 

When my puppy got riled up, I took him outside for a good play session, worked with him a little bit on his commands, and then put him down in his crate for a nap.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

What Emoore said -- when they get the zoomies -- channel the play (meaning protect the furniture and other pets) and let them burn it out.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

If your dog is zooming around a lot you must be having a fun time together! Jack does this when I stomp after him pretending I'm a monster haha. 

When he was a young pup and too young to play with other dogs or go to class, we played a lot of ball, played with a rope or squeaking toy, and then outside games with a cloth frisbee or rubber ball. Having guests over is a fun way for him to meet new people and everyone likes to play with a fuzzy pup! At that age play sessions are usually short because they nap a lot... not true as they get older! Sometimes 5 hours later I wonder when Jack will tucker out!


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

Cara Fusinato said:


> What Emoore said -- when they get the zoomies -- channel the play (meaning protect the furniture and other pets) and let them burn it out.


yea but when our dog gets the "zoomies" he starts nipping at us. it hurts! no matter how much yelping and walking away we do he doesn't get it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

uclaman said:


> yea but when our dog gets the "zoomies" he starts nipping at us. it hurts! no matter how much yelping and walking away we do he doesn't get it.


Oh yeah, he'll stop that when he's about six months old. Until then, everybody carries a plush toy to stuff in his mouth every time he bites. Don't give it to him and let him walk off with it, use it as a shield!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

What Emoore said! Either that or get a "front man/woman" -- older dog to just tear up, preferably a long-hair to protect from those wicked toothies! NIP is followed by NO. Don't allow what you don't want. When the baby teeth go, the adult teeth are a lot less sharp! Of course, that's when pup will outgrow the land-shark phase.


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Oh yeah, he'll stop that when he's about six months old. Until then, everybody carries a plush toy to stuff in his mouth every time he bites. Don't give it to him and let him walk off with it, use it as a shield!


thats the problem...sometimes he won't go for the plush or nyla or bully stick and will still want my ankle or foot.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

uclaman said:


> thats the problem...sometimes he won't go for the plush or nyla or bully stick and will still want my ankle or foot.


People always say this. . . you don't give him a choice. Shove that sucker down his little fuzzy throat. If he spits it out and goes for your foot, shove it farther down his throat. Also, we did not wear shorts when Kopper was that age.


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

Emoore said:


> People always say this. . . you don't give him a choice. Shove that sucker down his little fuzzy throat. If he spits it out and goes for your foot, shove it farther down his throat. Also, we did not wear shorts when Kopper was that age.


got it.


----------

